# Superior Peptides- 5 Day BOGO Special HUGE SAVINGS!!!



## rambo99 (Sep 17, 2014)

*







Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.

Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*​


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Btw I forgot to mention we are now carrying peps in 5mg and 10mg.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.

**CLICK HERE FOR THE BOGO SALE* 

*USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT*

*Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 19, 2014)

It's definitely an awesome sale guys, take advantage while you can.

*Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.

Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.

**CLICK HERE FOR THE BOGO SALE* 

*USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT*

*Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 20, 2014)

Get it while you can guys.

*Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.

Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 20, 2014)

Can't wait to see who wins the Olympia!!! I'm soo excited I will give 50% off to the first customer that messages me!!!


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 21, 2014)

* Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.
**
 CLICK HERE FOR THE BOGO SALE*http://www.superiorpeptide.com/112.html 


*USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT*


*Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST


Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 21, 2014)

I ordered the 19th and it is in the sorting office in the UK early on the 21st! I would have it today if it wasn't Sunday so Monday it is 
Sale is not on much longer.
MYBOGO at checkout.
http://www.superiorpeptide.com/119.html


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 21, 2014)

Last day to get in on this BOGO!!!

*Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.

Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 21, 2014)

* Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.
**
 CLICK HERE FOR THE BOGO SALE*http://www.superiorpeptide.com/112.html 


*USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT*


*Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST


Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Last night to get the BOGO!

* Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.
**
 CLICK HERE FOR THE BOGO SALE*http://www.superiorpeptide.com/112.html 


*USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT*


*Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST


Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 21, 2014)

*CJC-DAC 5mg, Hexarelin 5mg, Ipamorelin 5mg, TB-500 5mg etc are all BOGO with this deal. Sales ends in a few hours.*

*Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.


CLICK HERE FOR THE BOGO SALE*

*USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT*

*Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Sale ends in 5 hours!*

*Only 5 hours left...*

* Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.
**
 CLICK HERE FOR THE BOGO SALE*http://www.superiorpeptide.com/112.html 


*USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT*


*Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST


Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Only 4 hours left...*

* Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.
**
 CLICK HERE FOR THE BOGO SALE*http://www.superiorpeptide.com/112.html 


*USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT*


*Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST


Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 21, 2014)

It's down to the final hours!!! Don't be a puss and miss this, get off your ass and click my link and order up!!! 

*Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.

Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Only 3 hours left...*

*Only 3 hours left...*


* Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.
**
 CLICK HERE FOR THE BOGO SALE*http://www.superiorpeptide.com/112.html 


*USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT*


*Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST


Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 21, 2014)

*CJC-DAC 5mg, Hexarelin 5mg, Ipamorelin 5mg, TB-500 5mg etc are all BOGO with this deal. Sales ends in 1 hour!*


*Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.


CLICK HERE FOR THE BOGO SALE*

*USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT*

*Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 21, 2014)

*3 minutes left*

*Only 3 minutes left...*


* Buy 1 Get 1 Free with a $199 minimum purchase.
**
 CLICK HERE FOR THE BOGO SALE*http://www.superiorpeptide.com/112.html 


*USE COUPON CODE: MYBOGO AT CHECKOUT*


*Ends Sunday 9/21 at midnight EST


Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Liquids and Research Peptides. $199 minimum purchase required.*


----------

